# temperature for isopods



## Davidk1616 (Mar 31, 2018)

so I have dwarf white and purple isopods and then need a constant 80 F and I don't have a room to put them in to keep that temperature all the time and wanting to know if I can keep them in a box with a heater or any other ways the best way looking for all options please help


----------



## carolparente7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Davidk1616 said:


> so I have dwarf white and purple isopods and then need a constant 80 F and I don't have a room to put them in to keep that temperature all the time and wanting to know if I can keep them in a box with a heater or any other ways the best way looking for all options please help




I have both of mine at room temperature. They have done well. I do have the zebras slightly warmer. But dwarf whites and purples are in my closet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

room temperature is totally fine


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Davidk1616 said:


> so I have dwarf white and purple isopods and then need a constant 80 F and I don't have a room to put them in to keep that temperature all the time


They do _not_ need a constant temp of 80 degrees F.
Most of us keep our vivs cooler than 80 for the sake of the frogs, and yet the isopods thrive in them...
I keep my dwarf white cultures in a room that rarely gets above 73 degrees, and the isos breed like rabbits.


----------



## Davidk1616 (Mar 31, 2018)

Thank you guys so much because every where i read everyone was saying 80 f and i was so confused thanks for all the help !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speg (Nov 9, 2010)

David,

I think you purchased these from me 

Both the dwarf whites and dwarf purples do just fine at room temperature. I keep my house at 74 degrees but the room they're in is likely to be a couple degrees cooler than the rest of the house.

They do seem to breed better when the temperature is more stable in the house (spring time/summer) which causes the AC to run keeping the house at a more average temp. The winter months tend to cause more dips/rises here in Florida and I get far less breeding going on but certainly no deaths.

The only time I ever seem to have problems with the temps being too cold is around the magical 40 degree mark. This usually happens when I ship the isos out during winter.

You made a purchase from me but don't think for a second that I'm "all done" with you now that the sale is complete. You can always come ask me a question on PM especially about something I sold to you directly. I won't intentionally steer you wrong =c)

-Speg


----------



## Davidk1616 (Mar 31, 2018)

Speg said:


> David,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes i did  and i couldnt be happier with them !!!! Thank you so much !!! Then i have alot of question for you lol do ypu want me to pm you with all of them ??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speg (Nov 9, 2010)

It's up to you. If you think those questions can help others then lets post them here. I'm certainly not the authority on these things either. I'm sure these other members who have been doing this for two, three, or four times as long as I have will have much more to share. I can only tell you what has worked for ME


----------



## Davidk1616 (Mar 31, 2018)

Speg said:


> It's up to you. If you think those questions can help others then lets post them here. I'm certainly not the authority on these things either. I'm sure these other members who have been doing this for two, three, or four times as long as I have will have much more to share. I can only tell you what has worked for ME




Just didnt want to annoy people with my question that probably have been answered 1000 times lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidk1616 (Mar 31, 2018)

So i have another question whats the best way to get isopods and springtails out of substrate into a new substrate???? Because ive tried putting palm bark and transfer but that didn’t work any other suggestions???? I even put food on it and nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidk1616 (Mar 31, 2018)

Another thing I don’t know if my humidity in the containers are correct isn’t it supposed to Fog up or have water dripping off the top lid but nothing for me it just looks like it does it I touch the soil the soils nice and damp but nothing??? So im really confused 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speg (Nov 9, 2010)

What type of soil are you using?

Water on the sides of the container isn't necessary. I would pour water directly into the containers just enough to give them some moisture. I also have sphagnum moss in the soil as it holds moisture pretty well.


----------



## Davidk1616 (Mar 31, 2018)

No no water on the sides i meant inside sorry typo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidk1616 (Mar 31, 2018)

I keep it nice and damp for them but it looks like there’s no humidity it just looks like wet soil doesn’t look like anything is evaporating


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidk1616 (Mar 31, 2018)

The soil they came in i dont know the one you have them in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speg (Nov 9, 2010)

Moist is good..swimming is bad...desert is bad.

I want you to keep in mind that these are bugs. These things have been surviving and thriving well before we have. They don't have to be perfect and what works for them will fill 100 books.

I have kept and still have a lot of "bugs".

From springtails, isopods, tarantulas, vinagaroons, tailess whip scorpions, cockroaches, fruit flies, etc (Can you believe I'm actually married??? lol).. my experience with any of these I've listed is that perfection isn't necessary. Good husbandry and not forgetting to care for them for months at a time will only help them thrive


----------



## Davidk1616 (Mar 31, 2018)

Speg said:


> Moist is good..swimming is bad...desert is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you man you’re an awesome help lol can you believe im getting married soon lol what’s the best way of transferring them what’s the best way of transferring them from one container to another


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speg (Nov 9, 2010)

Dump them in?


----------

